# Ford 3000 158 Gas rebuild



## Gatertech (Jun 3, 2018)

Guys,
I am in the process of re-assembly on my 72 Ford 3000 gas engine rebuild and should have taken more notes LOL. I did not plan on the shop taking as long as it did however I have my block back with new pistons, crank, cam, ect and have the crank installed and the cam in place with the hydrolic drive gear in and now it comes time for the trust plate and such and I am looking at this massive pile of gaskets and orings wondering if there is a list or exploded view of this engine to ensure that I don't leave something critical out. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2018)

Could you use the Messick's 3000 engine parts illustrations? I have found the Messick's match the CNH pages exactly, but you could use CNH as well. Don't know that I would rely on either as a single source of info though.


----------



## Gatertech (Jun 3, 2018)

Graysonr said:


> Could you use the Messick's 3000 engine parts illustrations? I have found the Messick's match the CNH pages exactly, but you could use CNH as well. Don't know that I would rely on either as a single source of info though.


Probably but I am not familiar where to find them, where can I find it?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Gator,

Just do a search for Messick's on the internet, open the site, click on online parts, click on new Holland icon, enter 3000 as your model number, click on engine, and go from there.

See attachments for your engine.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2018)

Messicks https://www.bing.com/search?q=messi...887a08ee9ad2c2ccd&cc=US&setlang=en-US&PC=TBTS
https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/HINESEQUIP/parts-search.html#epc::mr64888


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Here is the layout for 3000:
https://partstore.agriculture.newho...72f1b2b8d&sl=EN&currency=#epc::mr67519ag21641

If you choose an Assembly Name under a Function Group, say "06A01" under "ENGINE" you get a diagram and a parts list like:
https://partstore.agriculture.newho...2f1b2b8d&sl=EN&currency=#epc::mr67519ar361088

If you like, you can make a pdf to store on your computer to watch locally or print out by clicking the yellow "PRINT ASSEMBLY" button.


In the manuals section, there is a Shop Manual in a pdf:
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ford-2000-3000-4000-3-cyl-1-65-12-74-shop-manual.6/


----------



## Gatertech (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks guys, so now I am curious. I noticed the front main crank bearing does not have a seal like the rear main, but the seal goes in the front cover. Does fluid go in the front cover at any time or is the crank bearing keep the oil in?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Gator, You have to lubricate your timing gears, oil has to go into the timing gear cover. When you add oil to the engine, the filler cap is in the top of the timing gear cover. The front crank seal is in the timing gear cover.


----------



## Gatertech (Jun 3, 2018)

Great, that's kind of what I figured but want to make sure its right.


----------



## Gatertech (Jun 3, 2018)

Well the block is back on the rear and timing gears installed. It seems to be going together ok. Plenty of wiping down and assembly lubrication. Is it normal to see that much rust on the timing gears? They were exactly like that when I disassembled.


----------



## Gatertech (Jun 3, 2018)

Oh and forgot to add, no clutch alignment tool!!! That was fun. I used an extension to reach in and line up the first plate and held the second plate while slowly tightening and adjusting. Then fought with it for about 20 minutes trying to get the PTO splines in when I realized I was turning the PTO at the rear of the tractor but never engaged it so it wasnt turning up front LOL.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2018)

lookin pretty from here!


----------



## Gatertech (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks guys, so I got the rest of the engine back together and fired it up (although) it wasnt that simple. Now I am into a snag. Before rebuilding I had a low end and top end knock on #3 and the bearing was spun on #3 to the point it started snacking the bottom of the head and there was evidence on the head and piston. Everything was machined and bored 20 over with new everything internal. I put it back together and noticed a top end knock that sounds like #3 still so I pulled the head back off and there is no evidence. Everything looks ok, so my question is what could the noise be? It sounds as little more harsh then lifters and less then actually hitting the bottom of the head. Any ideas


----------

